# cpt 35460



## herrera4 (Dec 21, 2011)

can 35460 be billed in office setting? there is only one fee listed and i can not any medicare policies for this? thank you


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

herrera4 said:


> can 35460 be billed in office setting? there is only one fee listed and i can not any medicare policies for this? thank you



It can be coded and billed with the office setting POS, but the fee for Medicare is the same no matter which setting it is done in, office or facility.


----------

